# UPDATE GOT ONE!!! BMW M6 or any other ideas?



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well a sad day has came i wrote my lovely beemer off not concentrating on the road clipped a kerb and ended in a ditch! Insurance is all sorted and ive been paid so looking at going up a level since it would be rude not too

Looking to spend around 18-20k Mark and an M6 is looking to be the top runner! I loved my sixer and the way it drove so an M6 can only be much better with more toys and more horses :twisted:

The things im looking for is it has to be powerful (atleast over the 400bhp mark) nice interior with some toys and a little bit of prestige about it! M6 ticks all these boxes at over 500bhp a smashing interior and a boat load of toys with headup display etc! Anyone got any other ideas?

Whilst we are on the subject of M6 this has to be a scam!!!!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Yep defo a scam lol *

Subject: BMW M6

Hi I see you have put an M6 for sale on autotrader

Can you tell more about the car? why is it so cheap?

Re Subject: BMW M6

Hello there,

I am glad to hear that you are interested to buy my 2006 BMW M6 Coupe. Although I am registered in the UK,i recently moved to Portimao, Portugal (where my family is from) and the car is being shipped from here. I want to sell it in UK due to the fact that it's an UK version (right handed),it meets all UK standards.I bought this car from UK and It still has UK registration, so you won't have to pay any import and insurance fees.The car meets all United Kingdom guidelines so there will be no problem regarding UK Customs policy on receiving the car.The car is in perfect condition, the bodywork is immaculate,no scratches, dents or hidden defects as well as the interior in excellent non-smoking condition, never been implied in any accident and it is as advertised. The car comes with log book, HPI cleared, No finance. You will get from me the keys and all documents to register the car in you name.If the car is not how i described it, i will offer a full refund. It will be insured during transportation and for all Inspection Period that you will have ( 15 days ), will be delivered at your address in maximum 10 days. Final price is GBP 5,000 (the price includes shipping and insurance fees).The price is low because the car is right hand drive in a country where all cars are left hand drive so in the Portugal is very difficult to drive this type of vehicle and nobody wants to buy it here in Portugal.Instead of keeping it in garage (during this economical crisis), I decided to sell it to someone back in the UK for a really attractive price.

I want to take this opportunity to assure you that this deal is 100% legitimate,the deal will be manage by a very well company,in this way both buyer and seller are 100% covered during the steps of this transaction.
Let me know if you need any further details or if you would like to buy my car.

Thank you!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

As long as you're ok with the running costs, the M6 looks to be an absolute bargain now - a huge amount of car for the money. I have a feeling they're not done with their meteoric depreciation yet though, so I think you'll lose more money to that than you will to maintenance unfortunately.

As for alternatives, I'd also look at the 996 turbo (£20k will probably limit you to an early 02/03, which shows how different their depreciation is). Personally, I think it would be a better drive than the M6, although it won't have the muscle-car appeal.

There's also the SL55. Doesn't have the road presence of the M6, but it's a good looking car. No idea what they're like to drive though. They always seem to hold their value very well too.

The last one is a bit left-field, but I'd seriously consider it. These actually stand a good chance of going up in value now:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201243489986072/


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Spandex said:


> As long as you're ok with the running costs, the M6 looks to be an absolute bargain now - a huge amount of car for the money. I have a feeling they're not done with their meteoric depreciation yet though, so I think you'll lose more money to that than you will to maintenance unfortunately.
> 
> As for alternatives, I'd also look at the 996 turbo (£20k will probably limit you to an early 02/03, which shows how different their depreciation is). Personally, I think it would be a better drive than the M6, although it won't have the muscle-car appeal.
> 
> ...


Cheers matey

The running costs dont bother me too much as i dont do ridiculous mileage so petrol isnt too important! Any idea on the cost of the brakes on an M6? other than Tyres which are pretty much the same as my sixer these cars dont ask a great deal if serviced correctly! I never had a peep of bother out of mine in 2 years not one thing!

A porker has never been my thing they look too dated IMO and wouldnt scratch the surface of an M6 to me. SL55 brother has one they are ok but again a little dated (his is a 53 plate with the lower bhp of 300ish) if i was to look at it i think i would have to have the AMG bi turbo but the costs are ridiculous on these. Finally the aston has the same as the above where its looking to be abit to dated id love a DB9 or a vantage but they are out of my price bracket

The other cars that have caught my eye are a JAG XKR supercharged 4.2! 420bhp (id love a newer XFR or XKR 5 litre 500bhp but again out of the price bracket)

Any other ideas peeps?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think the M6 running costs will just be petrol/tyres. I'm sure the odd service will be ok, but if anything breaks in the engine bay, expect very high parts costs. The SMG clutches also seem to be a common replacement item at £2500 to £3000 a go (and they can fail as early as 30k miles).

I don't think you should think of this as a 645 with a couple of improved parts. Lots of parts will be M6 specific and they will cost a lot more to replace. The engine is very finely tuned, as opposed to the lazy, unstressed 4.4 V8, so will need more looking after.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, and you won't like the 4.2 XKR if you don't like dated cars. It's like an old peoples home in that cabin. It doesn't feel particularly fast either (although it undoubtedly is). After driving the XK8 and the XKR, I came to the conclusion that the XKR just wasn't worth it. You get all the looks and more than enough performance in the much cheaper car.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I suspect that this will probably be dismissed on an Audi and German car enthusiasts forum, but you could take a look at one of these. They are fast, handle well, are easy to mod, look good imo, and are quite rare - only true petrol heads know what they are. 500 bhp is easy to achieve and they make an awesome sound with a decent exhaust. The VXR above is a 6.0 litre with 400 bhp as standard. £12k upwards would get you a really nice one.

I've had my stealth 5.7 litre CV8 (modded to 430bhp) since I bought it new in 2004 and still love it.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im aware if something goes wrong it will be expensive to fix on an M6 but im willing to live with that! it may pay off to have a warranty for a grand a year or something for the major expensive parts? The XKR im talking about isnt the older shape its around 2007 plate are you talking about the older one? i thought the cabin was quite nice

Never thought about a monaro but its food for thought  whats needed to get 500bhp out of them?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dance171 said:


> Im aware if something goes wrong it will be expensive to fix on an M6 but im willing to live with that! it may pay off to have a warranty for a grand a year or something for the major expensive parts? The XKR im talking about isnt the older shape its around 2007 plate are you talking about the older one? i thought the cabin was quite nice
> 
> Never thought about a monaro but its food for thought  whats needed to get 500bhp out of them?


Ahh, I didn't realise they did a 4.2 XKR in that shape. Thought it was only the 5.0l.

To be honest, I think I'd feel the same about that too though. It's the same with the M6 really - I'm sure it's an immense car to drive, but if it was my cash I'd rather get a fully optioned 650 than an M6. For most of the driving you get to do on UK roads, the extra performance is wasted. The reason I suggested the 911 is that you also get the fantastic handling which is fun at any speeds.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Most people dont realise that about the XKR but its quite stunning looking and at 420bhp wont be a slouch! Looking at a fully optioned 650 is around the same cost as the M6 as i have also toyed with the idea of them in convertible form. 400bhp with a remap and it will be quite a beast but with it costing similar prices to the M6 i dont know if its worth it as the M6 comes with many more options its not all about the speed with it im after its the looks too

The majority of M6s that ive been looking at come with the below options

TV Functionality 
Logic 7 sound system
Ipod connectivity
Head up display with M mode showing revs, speed and gear (650 can come with head up but only for sat nav and its rare as ****)
Carbon Dash
Extended leather dash with alacantara roof lining
The seats are much nicer with bigger bolsters and they have a nicer steering wheel
M6 wheels which i like (most other 6 series come with pants wheels so id have to buy some more)
Much nicer body kit with quad exhaust 
lower suspension (i had to get my old 645 lowered as it sat very high standard)
Carbon roof and mirrors look ace (did the roof wrap on my 645)

The only thing that is a little off putting is like you have rightly said if something does go wrong its a boat load of cash to stump up to fix

Im sure just for discs and pads on the brakes is around 2k plus where as it was 600ish for the 645 fitted lol

Any other negatives you can think of for it? ill only be keeping it for 3 years as i get bored too easily lol


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dance171 said:


> Any other negatives you can think of for it? ill only be keeping it for 3 years as i get bored too easily lol


I think the negatives are just the obvious ones which you've probably already considered. I can totally understand the appeal of the M6, even if I probably wouldn't buy one if it was my money.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Dance171 said:


> Never thought about a monaro but its food for thought  whats needed to get 500bhp out of them?


Tubular headers, and exhaust, a cam, and a re-map will almost get you there if you want to remain NA.
Otherwise for a 1 stop solution just bolt on a Supercharger. You'll need to factor in AP brakes by now as the standard ones aren't that brilliant. They're very easy to upgrade without massive expense although many owners say it can become addictive!

None of them have a 155mph speed limiter fitted so the top speed is up to you, what you do to the engine and how much you dare push it! In standard form they'll do over 160mph and a heavily modified one cracked 200mph at Thunder road I believe.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input spandex you seem to know your stuff and beemers mate

BTW does anyone know if cars with Tv functionality still works with all of the digital change over malarky?

Monaros sound fairly beasty just done some looking around but the interior doesnt quite do it for me Paul


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dance171 said:


> BTW does anyone know if cars with Tv functionality still works with all of the digital change over malarky?


I'm 90% certain the tuners fitted to the M6 will all be digital, but it's easy to confirm when you go look at one anyway. Not sure how good the reception is... I had analogue tv in a BMW a while ago and it was mostly useless.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

lol no worries dont think i would use it very often but still a nice thing to have if your stuck waiting around for any reason! Ive heard you can get them modified to work whilst in motion too which would be handy for kids or the mrs on longer journeys 

M6 for my budget would be around 55 plate so dont know if they are digital matey


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

RS4?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW does anyone know if cars with Tv functionality still works with all of the digital change over malarky?
> ...


Likewise. Our last car (55 plate E61 530d) had analogue TV, which worked sporadically at best at not at all at worst.

I can't remember the last time we tried it though, so no idea if it worked after the switchover or not.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rs4 has been something I've looked at too and I haven't ruled it out! I just think the Beemer has the edge on all sectors other than it would be great having Quattro again

An m5 has also been on the cards but the 6 is more to my taste again. I think it's going to be hard to stray away from the idea of an m6 it's just making sure I'm willing to commit to the running costs if things go pair shaped with it! Feel like I'm getting ready to propose haha 

Kell I'd appreciate it if you can check to see if yours works buddy


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Analogue-only tuners won't work now. The newer tuners were hybrid analogue/digital, and the digital portions will still work fine. BMW didn't change over to hybrid tuners across the range at the same time, so the fact that a 2005 5-Series was analogue doesn't mean a 2005 M6 will also be analogue.

I've looked everywhere I can think of and can't see any confirmation of what was installed in M6s. I think you probably need to just go look at an early model and see if it has a DVB-T tuner.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

get the m6 bought mate. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] sounds like your already in love.  .i would agree although not having driven any of the afore mentioned cars that the m6 does have a bit of an x factor appeal.get it out your system.buy it


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers guys c15ttt your right think I'm in love lol I'm in no hurry so got alerts ready for the right one if it pops up  still got the CTR until then


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I still think you should go drive a 996 turbo. I thought I would find it too dated and I'd miss the toys going from my 545 to the Porsche, but once I'd driven it, I didn't care what it was like inside. It even had a cassette deck in the (sat nav) headunit and I couldn't care less.

Compared to the 645 which I'd also owned, the handling was like night and day. I loved the BMW, but the Porsche was just in a different league.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

The noise of the M6 is enough to seal the deal - there was one at the Ormksirk Motorfest (my local car show) with some kind of performance exhaust and it was probably the best sounding car there.

Got to ask though, you have just written off a car and will be claiming on the insurance - surely you are going to get crippled by the insurance company ?


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Spandex ill look to see if there is a turbo local and test drive it as it can't hurt lol

Matt insurance has only went up 200 quid lol I was shocked too


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Guys well i took the plunge and got one

I have to say i am in love!!!!! absoloute beast and put a ferrari in its place the first day lol

Had her a week

Pics below Mods to follow soon


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice, but no cosmetic mods please... It doesn't need them and they'll cheapen it. They're rare enough not to need mods to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Very nice, but no cosmetic mods please... It doesn't need them and they'll cheapen it. They're rare enough not to need mods to stand out from the crowd.


Agreed mate all im doing is the carbon badgeds, Tinting the windows, changing the exhausts and putting my private plate on these will be the only mods on the outside!

The ice white lighting everywhere has made a huge impact compared to the yellow which makes it look 5 years newer


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Dance171 said:


> The running costs dont bother me too much as i dont do ridiculous mileage so petrol isnt too important! Any idea on the cost of the brakes on an M6? other than Tyres which are pretty much the same as my sixer these cars dont ask a great deal if serviced correctly!


My friend has an E93 M3 and was presented with a £1500 service bill, the Service Manager said "You do realise M stands for Money"


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lovely car. Only things to watch for are faults on the SMG box (quite common especially the SMG pump) & the electronics.

I had an E60 M5, however never really got on with it so chopped it on & replaced with a B7 RS4. I've taken the plunge again though as have a new F10 M5 on order for Oct delivery. The M's are quite special & for presence & interior i'd given them the advantage over there Audi cousins.

Do please take car though as traction in these cars is a BIG issue.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

I got a years warranty with it and its just had 3 grand spent on the clutch and SMG which was one of my major concerns

Brake discs and pads got done not so long ago too so fingers crossed for smooth owner ship lol

To be honest you don't buy one of these cars humming and harring about the petrol costs or service costs. If I was going to buy a car for that I would buy a bluemotion polo! Im in it for the quality feel of the car, its presence on the road and its surprisingly practability for super car power

Totally agree about the interior and presence over the audi and will be taking it quite easy towards pushing it to my driving limits as I don't want to get too cocky and bin it lol been warned about the tendency for the back end to come away


----------

